# In this thread...



## Drew (Nov 3, 2007)

...Chris will most likely NOT have his 20,000th post, as I suspect he's got something suitably epic planned, but I just wanted to call attention to the fact that I'm about to be no longer the only idiot who spents way too much time slacking off at work on these boards.


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 3, 2007)

I spend a lot of time slacking off here at work as well. 

I just don't post much as I don't usually have anything constructive to say.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...Chris will most likely NOT have his 20,000th post, as I suspect he's got something suitably epic planned, but I just wanted to call attention to the fact that I'm about to be no longer the only idiot who spents way too much time slacking off at work on these boards.



Uh, I think a lot of us spend way too much time slacking off at work on these boards.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Drew Peterson is my hero.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 3, 2007)

Chris + Drew > *


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2007)

props


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm only about 1900 posts behind chris... :/


----------



## Drew (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> Drew Peterson is my hero.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 4, 2007)

Then why aren't you two in the 100K thread?!?!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Then why aren't you two in the 100K thread?!?!



Place for neeeewbs.


I'm your new god.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Then why aren't you two in the 100K thread?!?!


off-topic posts don't count? they whore for the post count, I whore for the feeling


----------

